# Bionic Vet



## Bowler1975 (Jun 24, 2009)

Did anyone else see the program on the BBC called Bionic Vet.

I love my dog and in fact all animals but find myself troubled by this program. 
It appeared to me the operations and procedures the vet was carrying out were more about his ego rather than for the best interests of the animal.

As soon as I saw the lab with the shattered leg and it being only 6 months old i thought amputation due to infection. Dogs can manage perfectly well on 3 legs so why did persist in trying to piece it all back together. In the end it was an amputation and the poor puppy had to go through days of pain and discomfort with a meccano kit fixed to a swollen and infected leg. 

Maybe its just me but it all seemed so unnecessary.

Colin


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

I agree - I was a bit uncomfortable about the whole thing, was it really in the best interests of the animal. Trouble is we now have the technology to do all sorts of procedures on animals but we can't explain to them that it is all for their own good and they will feel better in the end etc. as we do with humans. Just because a vet can do something doesn't always mean he should. 
And yes I am a pet owner and I have had to make that difficult decision in the past that euthanasia was the best option for my beloved pet to prevent further suffering , no matter how distraught I was. 

Chris


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

I didn't see the program in question, but he did do a very long interview this afternnoon on Radio 5 live, or was it Radio 2 ? I'm pretty sure it was Radio 5.

You could listen again on the BBC website. It was broadcast around 3 o'clock.

Freddiebooks.


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

hi there seen 4 episodes now and the lab was the first one that really went wrong, his life is dedicated to the love of animals
he as my blessing, wish he could help scooby


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I think that we must realise that vets are trained to save lives. That is why they enter the profession and they get a great buzz out of sending home a live animal rather than putting it to sleep.

Of course they, unlike doctors, also have the option when too much suffering is involved with no likelihood of a good quality of life to end that suffering. Then there are all the grey areas in between. When do they say no to a procedure that may give an animal a better quality of life?

I struggle with some of the things he does but can see that it must be tempting to try. As long as the animal is on plenty of pain relief then I am sure it is not suffering.


----------

